# Double Down custom



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

Double Down we are located in 27793 Jackson ave Romoland,ca 92587 we specialise in three wheel on airbags ,lockups ,Paint & Bodywork,Candy,Pearl,Flames,Graphics,Metal Flakes,Auto Accessories,custom Lowering & Air Suspenshion,Exuast and mufflers All Makes & Modles Welcome You can contact us at (951)928-5545 Ask For Julio/Robert


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

You do some clean ass work too! Wish I was still in Cali :biggrin:


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

13"lock up on bags


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

we took it all the way down 








and this when it left








here u can see the power lines








this one u can see everything that is on the or side of the road


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR A NEW C NOTCH AND FOR BAGS ON 4 LINK BARS SO REAR LOCKS UP 93 TOYOTA WITH 20S


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

like that


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

on 24"


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

HOW MUCH TO RE NOTCH A TOYOTA I GOT THE NOTCH AND TO 4 LINK IT WITH THAT CRAZY LIFT ? AND HOW MUCH TO JUST LINK IT FOR CRAZY LIFT AND TO LAY OUT? I MIGHT RE DO THE NOTCH MY SELF


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by double down_@Oct 31 2008, 02:44 PM~12027668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahah just noticed it says taco on the side. thats hillarious!!


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

my videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCe-CS2oDJI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6CMcjbBU44
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puy12xoovjw


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

i might be buyin this car with bagz but it doesnt have a compressor he said that i have to refill the tank with Co2 AND THE TANK LOOKS LIKE THE ONE 5FTX1FT. SODA CO2 TANK WHAT DO YOU THINK


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

my video look and let me know what you think

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHn18WhueTI 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVcAC_j9VOw


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

TTT FOR A SICK AS SHOP


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

You got any pictures of the actual suspension work? anything can look good on the outside.


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

my suspension work
































nissan on 20"








colorado on 22"








colorado


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

for bodydrop s 10 on 24 look and let me know what you think


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

are you workin on a green s10 for a guy from evil ways ?


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

DOUBLE DOWN at the MAJESTICS CC NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC, 1-1-09 HOLLYWOOD PARK


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

i am selling a universal y-link kit for 58 to 64 impalas.it comes with a wishbone style.Forward configuration with equal length bars.upgrade rear ends to SUPER PIVOTS for the best possible articulation and ride


----------



## FLORES1960 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, that kit is off the hook!!! oh yah...and thats my ride!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLORES1960_@Jan 15 2009, 10:10 PM~12720074
> *Yes, that kit is off the hook!!! oh yah...and thats my ride!!!
> *


 :0 :0 LOOKING GOOD OFFICER..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLORES1960 (Aug 28, 2008)

HA HA...i still want your rag top!


----------



## edflores (Aug 31, 2005)

any tips on getting those sick ass 3 wheels?


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edflores_@Jan 17 2009, 01:01 AM~12729791
> *any tips on getting those sick ass 3 wheels?
> *


Weight to lift ratio, really.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLORES1960_@Jan 16 2009, 09:30 PM~12729514
> *HA HA...i still want your rag top!
> *


COME GET IT BRO, IT'S EVEN GOT A SPOTLIGHT FOR YOU TO FIGHT CRIME WITH, HAHA.


----------



## FLORES1960 (Aug 28, 2008)

hahaha...how much?????? I have two bullet proof vests and an ak-47 with 100 round clip....plus cash?????


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLORES1960_@Jan 17 2009, 08:33 PM~12737013
> *hahaha...how much??????  I have two bullet proof vests and an ak-47 with 100 round clip....plus cash?????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU FORGOT THE 3 LBS OF WEED ALSO. :biggrin:


----------



## FLORES1960 (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL, ..shhhhh...we were only supposed to discuss that in PM's =D


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 1950chevybomb (Feb 5, 2009)

i seen some of double downs work before . a+ shit plus the welder you guys got over there is out of control . keep up the good work .


----------



## el wesso gresso (Feb 7, 2009)

its some illegal pysa doing it . :0 
double down throwing down !


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## frknlo87 (Jan 26, 2008)

you make any kits for gbodys with the bag mounted on the trailing arms? cause your 3 wheels are fkn high


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

53 chevy








53 chevy









53 chevy










53 chevy


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

:0 hey robert is that my 53 lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

NICE WORK!!!


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by double down_@Mar 6 2009, 09:28 AM~13200262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  A.V DUKES 53 T T T GRASIAS FOR A GOOD JOB DOUBLE DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

q-vo


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Shit that's a ton of lift.Looks good :cheesy:


----------



## trixed (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by double down_@Dec 26 2008, 06:24 PM~12531956
> *for bodydrop s 10 on 24 look and let me know what you think
> 
> 
> ...


got any pics of the s10?


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

:biggrin:  FIRME


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

do your kits do a standing three?


----------



## blythe_mechanic (Nov 8, 2008)

nice clean work


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Mutha fuck you guys do some nice work. :0 :0 :0 :0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

TTT FOR DOUBLE DOWN !!!!!!!!!


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

my work


----------



## el wesso gresso (Feb 7, 2009)

i love this one .


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

got any pics of that van done?


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

looks good got any more that can 3 wheel


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by double down_@Jun 27 2009, 04:29 PM~14315645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This rig have stock bed floor raised or is it just a refection?

Bet thist hing can put up a 3


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: :yes: Double Down got some Bad ass fabricators


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by double down_@Jun 30 2009, 02:53 PM~14342704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does it three wheel? :wow: :wow:


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

hey guys i wish i lived in CA my ride would be in your shop with no questions. But i got a 87 silverado plan to bag and want to 3 wheel i see on most of your ride you move the bags closer to the cab and make some brackets. Is that it . is there any problems with doing this such as driveshaft so on. Pics of your setups would be great man you got some hard ride. Great work


----------



## el wesso gresso (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 7 2009, 03:45 AM~14400441
> *:thumbsup:  :yes: Double Down got some Bad ass fabricators
> *



true dat true dat :worship: ...sometimes i wish i was still working there :tears:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by double down_@Mar 3 2009, 11:29 AM~13165750
> *53 chevy
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

Got any other projects going down


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## IlegalRegal (Sep 12, 2007)

wat does it take to make a 86 regal have a high lock up wit out air cilynders, longer brakets or super size bags? would extendin the control arms n instalin the bags on the control arms n closer to the doors give it a high lock up n posibly 3 wheel standin?


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

Car Club: ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by double down_@Apr 19 2009, 11:38 AM~13622105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work. What kind of shocks are these?


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

chassistech shocks


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by double down_@Sep 22 2009, 07:13 PM~15157595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so moving the bags forward to get such a high lift do the bags require lots more psi??

seems like youd have to use monster bags or mass pressure to get it working :dunno:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

WHATS UP WITH THE BODY DROPPED S10 ON 24S OR WHATEVER ?????????????


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

wow just when you thought they could not top themselves great work guys


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

S10 ON 24"


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Come on man. Answer some questions about the G-Body's.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by double down_@Oct 12 2009, 05:41 PM~15335198
> *S10 ON 24"
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IlegalRegal+Aug 21 2009, 03:17 PM~14840645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really thinking about doing this to the rear on mine.Boxing in the reinforcing then mounting on the lower's


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 15 2009, 12:06 AM~15363167
> *I'm really thinking about doing this to the rear on mine.Boxing in the reinforcing then mounting on the lower's
> *


So was I but he hasnt answered any of the questions anyone has asked about the G-Body's.


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Let's see it fellas no ****


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

how much to bag a 1993 town car front and back?


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

hey that s10 was a major teaser come on man more pics of it please is that a m3 front end i see


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

M5


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

pic pics pics lol cool idea


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

i fell out for a minute i'll keep you posted


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

dual edc


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

hey guys I'm still here you guys need anything done let me know we are even bagging trailers now 951 928 5545 Robert


----------

